# where do you live?



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah...just so that we could know if anyone lives close to where you lives


i lives in surRey, BC


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Uhh under our name it shows where we live


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

well, i just want to put to altogether in one thread so that we could just check on this thread instead of looking all over the forum


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

check this out i used my ninja cuber skills http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=117589#post117589 and i showed them your thread


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> check this out i used my ninja cuber skills http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=117589#post117589 and i showed them your thread



um..k..

i don't quite get the the point of this post, but thanks any way


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh to be on topic.... i live in Austin, Texas (U.S.A.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2008)

Atlanta, Georgia (USA). About 30 minutes from Andrew Kang.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

Corvallis, Oregon over here


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

I live on planet Earth.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> I live on planet Earth.



AKA Kerny, NJ (U.S.A)


----------



## toast (Dec 31, 2008)

San Jose, California, United States of America.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't I always said everything you could ever need is on the Wiki? Yes, yes I have.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

toast said:


> San Jose, California, United States of America.



Oooo, my uncle lives in san jose too!!!

i was going to visit him this christmas, but...we just canceled


----------



## jenni (Dec 31, 2008)

North-West England for me.


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I live on planet Earth.
> ...



A spy!


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mendham, New Jersey


----------



## jenni (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...




Or maybe (and less interestingly) someone who reads underneath your username


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 31, 2008)

Tomball (Basically Houston), Texas.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 1, 2009)

Waffletopia/Princeton NJ


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

wow alot of cubers in NJ


----------



## shelley (Jan 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Haven't I always said everything you could ever need is on the Wiki? Yes, yes I have.



Thread over.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 1, 2009)

Brugge, Belgium ( far away from most dutch cube meetings ) even Belgian Open


----------



## :) (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in Dallas


----------



## Brett (Jan 1, 2009)

Baltimore Maryland USA.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 2, 2009)

Perth, W.A, Australia


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 2, 2009)

Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

*sigh* nobody lives close....

oh well


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> *sigh* nobody lives close....
> 
> oh well



You had 25 replies, many of them not stating a location, out of thousands of members on this forum. I hardly think that you have been given an accurate idea of where people on this forum live.


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2009)

unless your my age, and you live in my town, i dont care about where you guys/girls live


----------



## erc (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in Hong Kong


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* nobody lives close....
> ...




lol,

i meant at least the same city, all right?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



It's tough luck even finding a cuber in the same county.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 2, 2009)

Volendam, Holland


----------



## Escher (Jan 2, 2009)

MistArts said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



not if you live in sheffield, UK. on the last count we had 6 committed cubers, and over 15 who know how...


----------



## Bob (Jan 2, 2009)

MistArts said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Is it really?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 2, 2009)

It's not hard for me.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...entId=&regionId=Canada&pattern=&search=Search


----------



## MistArts (Jan 2, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> It's not hard for me.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...entId=&regionId=Canada&pattern=&search=Search



County, not country.

I only know that Mitchell Stern (watermelon) lives in my county.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...




Sheffield, UK.


----------



## (X) (Jan 2, 2009)

why do peolpe still post where they're from, it's written under their name AND you can just check the wiki page


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 2, 2009)

(X) said:


> why do peolpe still post where they're from, it's written under their name AND you can just check the wiki page



Ever read the second post and so on?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 2, 2009)

I live right outside of your peripheral vision.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> I live right outside of your peripheral vision.



I used a mirror and I still couldn't see you.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in E by NE Ohio. AKA "Not Alaska"


----------



## lynx (Jan 4, 2009)

Philippines...(",)


----------

